# [SOLVED?] Strona, która nie ładuje się pod Linuksem

## BeteNoire

Mam taką zagwozdkę: https://www.polsat.net.pl/java/login.jsp

Strona ta po prostu nie ładuje się pod... Linuksem (testowane na SuSe, Gentoo). Wchodzi za to pod... OpenBSD (dzięki Sad, za test) oraz oczywiście pod Łindołs.

I teraz pytanie: jak to może być wykonane? Jak zrobić coś takiego?

Pytam, bo chcę mieć teoretyczną podkładkę do "kłótni" z firmą, która chyba nas robi zwyczajnie w bambus. System sprzedaży obsługujemy pod Linuksem od trzech lat. Były co prawda drobne potknięcia (np. wymuszenie użycia IE pod Wine do pewnych ważnych operacji), ale nigdy nie było tak, by strona po prostu nie wchodziła pod Linuksem.

Programy jakie wypróbowałem: Firefox, Konqueror, Links, Elinks, Opera. Dlatego można wykluczyć sam soft.

Próbowałem oszukać stronę przez zmianę UA Firefoksa - nic to nie dało.

Widocznie jest jakiś inny sposób na "nie wpuszczenie" Linuksa. Tylko jaki?

Ale jeszcze ważniejsze pytanie to: jak to obejść?

----------

## no4b

Może korzystają z p0f?

[Edit]

Wszedłem z 3 shelli linuksowych programem links i z jednego otwarło stronę. U mnie w Operze też otwarło, ale trwało to jakieś 3 i pół minuty.

[/Edit]

----------

## sebas86

Odpalone bez najmniejszego problemu. Tylko, że mam jeszcze po drodze router z NAT-em.

Może zmiana wartości TTL pomoże?

----------

## 13Homer

Zauważcie, że jest to JSP, a nie HTML, czyli po prostu w skrypcie można sprawdzić spod jakiego systemu operacyjnego strona została uruchomiona, i jeśli wyjdzie, że spod Linuksa, zamknąć połączenie albo cokolwiek innego. Nie jest potrzebne do tego żadne dedykowane oprogramowanie.

----------

## BeteNoire

Sprawdziłem pod Kubuntu - wchodzi. Mam też doniesienie, że działa komuś pod Slackware.

No paranoja, nie wiem czy śmiać czy płakać  :Very Happy: 

----------

## n0rbi666

No u mnie, na Minefield (FF 3.0alpha_któraśtam) - też nie wchodzi - na pasku stanu pisze, że connected to polsat.net.pl - i tyle   :Wink:  Nie jesteś sam  :Wink: 

----------

## shpaq

Na Gentoo nie działa pod epiphany, operą, ff i hv3.

Na mandarynie działa pod operą.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Nie jesteś sam 

 

Cieszy mnie to, ale problem w tym, że pracować normalnie nie możemy. Jedna "modernizacja" wykonana przez paru matołów i rozpierdziela mi cały układ. Teraz tylko zainstalować jakieś BSD czy *ubuntu i... czekać aż znowu coś zmienią...

----------

## manwe_

Hm, w Oprze 9.5 dostałem:

 *Quote:*   

> You tried to access the address https://www.polsat.net.pl/java/login.jsp, which is currently unavailable. Please make sure that the Web address (URL) is correctly spelled and punctuated, then try reloading the page.
> 
> Secure connection: fatal error (552)
> 
> https://www.polsat.net.pl/java/login.jsp
> ...

 

Besides, to [tfu] java, to z założenia nie działa  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## matiit

Może mi ktoś wyjaśnić jakim cudem to działa na np. Kubuntu a nie działa na Gentoo? ( u mnie na gentoo na żadnej przeglądarce)

----------

## BeteNoire

Paru osobom pod Slackware działa.

----------

## BeteNoire

Strona nagle zaczęła działać... (odpukać). O przyczynach problemu jeszcze nie poinformowano.

----------

## n0rbi666

Nooo teraz to i mi działa, od kopyta  :Smile: 

----------

